# Diy scent control closet



## Beararcheryoh (Aug 30, 2016)

Anyone ever made a closet and used a ozone genator.....


----------



## nicktkd (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## jdoc (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok Please explain this one to me, i am very interested in building something for my gear rather than just keeping it in toats with carbon pads for odor. Having a place to hang them would be great!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

You can get a cheap 'closet' on Amazon like the one shown, or the one I use. Add an ozone generator to it. I use an Ozonics H300 for 'washing my clothes' and scent elimination while hunting, so I just stick it in the top of the 'closet', hang my clothes in there and treat them for about 15 minutes. I also use a small circulation fan to keep the ozone circulating all about the clothing. Once they are treated, I pack them in a scent-proof bag to transport them to my hunting spot and get dressed.

You can use a small closet in the house to do the same, but alas, mine all have other clothing in them, so I got an inexpensive hanging closet that I can put the O3 generator in to treat just my hunting clothes.

Here is the one I used... https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KC69WG/ref=od_aui_detailpages01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

There is a thread in the bowhunting forum that may be of interest to you... https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KC69WG/ref=od_aui_detailpages01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DropTine_11 (Oct 27, 2016)

Smart way to save some money


----------



## WookieBowcaster (Oct 11, 2015)

I like the DIY clothes storage

This year I bought 5 airtight storage bins: 1 for hats, gloves, etc, 1 for early season, 1 for mid season, 1 for late season, 1 for boots.

I've been washing the clothes in scent-free detergent. Air drying. And then placing them in the bins. I then run a tiny BoneView Ozone generator for 30 minutes in the bin with newly cleaned clothes.

_*No idea at all if it's working ...*_

On a recent podcast there was a Scent Crusher rep saying you don't have to wash at all. Just Scent Crush unless your clothes are "muddy or bloody." I just cannot fathom that. This time of the year I come out of the woods completely soaked in sweat!


----------



## Beararcheryoh (Aug 30, 2016)

Can u give me info on ur setup. Looks nice


----------



## 20feetup214 (Sep 6, 2017)

I bought an amazon ozone generator to use on multiple set ups. I have a plastic tote that is plumbed and sealed for the ozone that houses my main clothes and accessories. I also have a big waterproof bag that is designed as a soft roof top luggage carrier. I am using this as a hanging "closet" right now and then during the season it will lay in the back of my truck as it all stays in there until December. I can fit everything in the big one, including a stand if needed, and that is also plumbed for the ozone. I will just switch the generator to whatever unit needs treated. I will either plug it in while the truck is parked, or run it using my power booster/jump box while on the way to the farm. I also have an inverter in the cab if I want to grab the generator and run it in there while I on the road. This is my first year trying the ozone, so we will see how it goes.


----------



## bullrider22 (Oct 17, 2015)

Nope


----------



## e_stallman (Jan 18, 2017)

any feed back on which ozone generator you are buying, amazon has a bunch of choices...


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/O3-Pure-Multi-Purpose-Vegetable-Washer/dp/B007ZHPRIG?tag=vglnkc6454-20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlefevers (May 31, 2013)

That last link looks exactly like scent crushers ozone generator. Things that make you go hmmmmm.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Just a word of advice from someone who's been using ozone for a number of years. A little bit of ozone goes a long way, and limiting the use will make your clothes/gear that have elastic last longer.


----------



## e_stallman (Jan 18, 2017)

skeet16 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/O3-Pure-Multi-Purpose-Vegetable-Washer/dp/B007ZHPRIG?tag=vglnkc6454-20
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks I have been looking at them. I just was not sure why some of them have water hook up and say " for cleaning fruits and vegetables". Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## e_stallman (Jan 18, 2017)

would this closet work or do I want the ones that breath a little?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007M8MOW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

e_stallman said:


> Thanks I have been looking at them. I just was not sure why some of them have water hook up and say " for cleaning fruits and vegetables". Thanks a bunch!!


Not a problem! That’s what we here for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

Alright I am in. Just bought a 2 pack of totes, same exact ones used by ScentCrusher, and an Ozone off Amazon...again same exact ones used by ScentCrusher. 

I want to build two totes and a closet using one Ozone generator. How have you guys "plumbed" them in? Pics are appreacited!


----------



## Kneppl01 (Mar 30, 2010)

ttt - 

Did you get any info dhayse32, I am looking to do the same.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I have this closet coming along with the Whitetail'R ScentPurge 50+
I'm thinking that I'm going to Velcro it to the top center of the inside of the closet and put a small fan in the bottom to help circulate. I will also be taking the ScentPurge and using it in a tote when I travel

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-63-Port...5?var=&hash=item283e94a54b:g:UmoAAOSwz-5ZhYrL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WhitetailR-...100255&hash=item489f8c33f9:g:D4kAAOSwvPRZZT-z


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

The closets you guys are getting from Amazon, are they completely "sealed"? Some pics make it seem like the bottom is open is some areas...


----------



## Wisbuck (Feb 15, 2005)

This is the unit I use> I built a closet under my basement steps that is the perfect size.

https://whitetailr.com/product/scentpurge-50/


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm tagging this thread. I want to build a closet for my clothes.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

dhayse32 said:


> The closets you guys are getting from Amazon, are they completely "sealed"? Some pics make it seem like the bottom is open is some areas...


No mine is not it has small openings at the bottom. still seems to work to treat the clothes


----------



## bkc6868 (Oct 18, 2013)

Great idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freefall619 (Dec 15, 2009)

Not a closet but works great. Less than a $100.00 and got all the parts at Lowe’s and the generator through Amazon Prime.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robsulm (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm also tagging this for one of my winter projects. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

Tagging in


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter (Nov 4, 2017)

Tagged for reference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frogslayer (Sep 5, 2014)

freefall619 said:


> Not a closet but works great. Less than a $100.00 and got all the parts at Lowe’s and the generator through Amazon Prime. https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171123
> 
> Which ozone generator is that and can you post more pics?


----------



## freefall619 (Dec 15, 2009)

Frogslayer said:


> freefall619 said:
> 
> 
> > Not a closet but works great. Less than a $100.00 and got all the parts at Lowe’s and the generator through Amazon Prime. https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171123
> ...


----------



## live2dream (Jan 25, 2012)

freefall619 said:


> Frogslayer said:
> 
> 
> > This is the one I used.
> ...


----------



## CLiffCoulter (Aug 3, 2015)

These are some really good ideas


----------



## freefall619 (Dec 15, 2009)

live2dream said:


> freefall619 said:
> 
> 
> > I tried finding that tote.... can’t seem to find a heavy duty one like that
> ...


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Washer and dryer. Good lord....


----------



## Chewey8855 (Apr 20, 2015)

How about a tall cedar closet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

:thumbs_up


mn5503 said:


> Washer and dryer. Good lord....


----------



## TargetPanic911 (Dec 2, 2017)

freefall619 said:


> Not a closet but works great. Less than a $100.00 and got all the parts at Lowe’s and the generator through Amazon Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the storage container come from Lowes as well?


----------



## freefall619 (Dec 15, 2009)

TargetPanic911 said:


> Did the storage container come from Lowes as well?


Sure did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freefall619 (Dec 15, 2009)

TargetPanic911 said:


> Did the storage container come from Lowes as well?


The container store has a pretty big selection and a better price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Tagged for later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

freefall619 said:


> Not a closet but works great. Less than a $100.00 and got all the parts at Lowe’s and the generator through Amazon Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's the ticket. I already have the tote just need to add the ozone generator. Thanks for the pic.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

mn5503 said:


> Washer and dryer. Good lord....


Anything for an edge

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

dhayse32 said:


> Alright I am in. Just bought a 2 pack of totes, same exact ones used by ScentCrusher, and an Ozone off Amazon...again same exact ones used by ScentCrusher.
> 
> I want to build two totes and a closet using one Ozone generator. How have you guys "plumbed" them in? Pics are appreacited!


Where can I find this? Do you have the link? Been using my Tinks carbon bag and twisting it to Keep the the ozone from leaking when running the O3 but would prefer a bag that I can zip


----------



## trailboy (Sep 29, 2013)

Tagged for later

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mndeepwoods (Mar 17, 2013)

I have so many totes for clothes would be nice to find something like pictured. Was that tote from Lowes really heavy? Looks like it.


----------



## jjfortin2 (Jul 30, 2010)

you got the tub at Lowes?


----------



## woodmaster0462 (Jun 28, 2016)

Tagged


----------



## Israelluis (Aug 30, 2016)

Definitely going to be setting up one of those soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAtrout1 (Sep 24, 2017)

I saw on this thread about just using a washer and dryer. I used to, every time I hunted but at the price of the carbon clothes that didnt make sense. I bought a clothes wardrobe (not airtight) off Wish for $20 and an ozone generator off Ebay for $45. I wasnt sure how it would work but I can tell you after our opener here in PA yesterday and sweating like a pig I threw my soaked (sweat) base layers, harness and jacket back in the wardrobe and cranked the generator for 30 min and they smell fresh as ever. I'm sold on this ozone stuff. Heres a link to the same type of generator I bought, it's a little more expensive probably tariffs, but it's still a ton less than scent crusher. For my tote I bought a portable one. Save your clothes and use these, you wont regret it. Links to each below.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323110484204

Ozone Air Deodorizer Mini... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CP3NVCR?ref=yo_pop_ma_swf


----------



## mireland62887 (Oct 17, 2013)

Lots of good ideas! Tagged....


----------



## NH-Archer (Sep 6, 2006)

I plan on building a tote. I bought this ozone generator because it's smaller, cheaper and has a timer, everything I need.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GLB162R/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'm going to use my truck's 110 outlet to power while driving to hunt.


----------



## NH-Archer (Sep 6, 2006)

double post, sorry


----------



## okieboy84 (Oct 9, 2017)

The ones that I have seen DIY are pretty cool. I just haven't taken the time to mess with building it.


----------



## genesis273 (May 31, 2014)

I built my own closet this year. Rather than spending $500-$550 for the scent crusher bag and closet, I built my own and got a large scentlok bag for $162 on Amazon.

For those who use ozone closets, do you still use field sprays? I'm trying to eliminate that if possible. Thanks.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## genesis273 (May 31, 2014)

Also, I put my bow and arrows in the closet too. Thoughts on that?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NH-Archer (Sep 6, 2006)

Bass Pro had these tote's on sale, a little smaller than I hoped for.
So, my question about using a tote with ozone generator.... what about folder clothes?
Will it get between the layers? So, I created 2 shelves for an air gap.
Added hooks for hat and gloves etc.


----------



## Braves-01 (Dec 16, 2015)

freefall619 said:


> Not a closet but works great. Less than a $100.00 and got all the parts at Lowe’s and the generator through Amazon Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this, Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Braves-01 (Dec 16, 2015)

Great idea, Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## NoxCounty (Aug 16, 2018)

Anyone tried one of these? I know that will will not be durable but I do not plan on moving it. I could keep all my gear in here, treated, then transfer what is need to scent free bag/tote. Thoughts?


----------



## fishuntbike1 (Oct 22, 2018)

I did not a closet but a big tote from home depot and I use ozone generator from amazon


----------



## lsherman (Oct 18, 2018)

I have a closet that is around 500 sq ft that I use for my hunting clothing and gear. Is there a rule that I can use as to how big of a ozone generator to use (XXmg) in it? This is strictly a hunting closet for all seasons.


----------



## HuntMeister (Dec 21, 2009)

lsherman said:


> I have a closet that is around 500 sq ft that I use for my hunting clothing and gear. Is there a rule that I can use as to how big of a ozone generator to use (XXmg) in it? This is strictly a hunting closet for all seasons.


I am trying to figure this out myself right now. I purchased a generator that says it produces 500 mg/hr. I bought one of the cheapy clothes closets from Walmart, ~5'T x 3'W x 20"D. I had to run that unit 3-4 hours to remove odors from a few garments. One thing that I believe may be causing problems with my closet is that the material that encloses the closet is not going to contain the ozone very well but, I also used this generator in a plastic tote so the ozone was well contained and it still took a couple of hours to complete the task on a web belt and shirt.

I have rigged some plastic sheeting to enclose the closet and I have just received a generator that puts out 3500 mg/hr. 
I have to work late the next couple of nights so I cannot test this new generator and closet setup until Friday. I don't know for sure but I think I have solved the issues and will now have treated items in a timely manner.


----------



## HuntMeister (Dec 21, 2009)

I did manage to try the new 3500mg/hr generator last night. I put a shirt that was laundered with a scented dryer sheet, a new base layer pant having that new smell to it in the closet, wrapped the plastic around the closet to help contain the ozone and fired up the generator for 15 minutes. HUGE improvement over the 500mg/hr unit! Scented shirt was no longer scented and the new smell on the pants was still slightly there but definitely reduced, I think another 10 minutes may have wiped out the new smell.
For anyone interested in purchasing a bare bones generator, I bought mine online at Foreverozone, https://www.foreverozone.com/. The units are just exactly that, bare bones, ozone plate and all components are exposed so you will likely want to put it in an ventilated enclosure of some sorts. The unit shipped in two days which I believe is standard procedure for them.


----------



## Kjsmith (Jun 17, 2018)

Cheap and simple. Good idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJOry (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks for the Info!


----------



## Ol bubba (Jul 6, 2016)

Following


----------



## TimPetersen (Aug 22, 2018)

Made mine out of some doors!


----------



## Opah (Dec 14, 2018)

So you pack your camo in with you, wipe down and change in the field ?


----------



## DadOf3Girls (Dec 4, 2018)

just bought one of these, only using it to store my camo for now, but looking to add an o-zone generator.

45 Gal. Latch and Stack Tote with Wheels in Black


----------



## ayester (Feb 1, 2016)

I could use one of these.


----------



## Warford305 (Apr 12, 2019)

Good idea


----------



## Konk (Aug 4, 2016)

If you want to hang your clothes and don't want to use up additional space with those portable closets, just make a closet under your basement steps. I use one of the Whitetail'R scent purge units. Good place to keep your hunting gear in one place after the season too.

https://whitetailr.com/product/scentpurge-50/


----------



## Devious303 (Feb 10, 2017)

Great idea


----------



## robinhood36 (Oct 4, 2017)

I have that exact same ozone generator from amazon and works great!


----------



## jragsdal (Dec 6, 2017)

I typically keep my clothes in an air tight bin and after a few hunts I hang my clothes up in my truck and treat them with ozone inside the truck. It’s like a portable closet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBB (Sep 29, 2007)

What s great idea, something that I can put into use


----------



## Cgreenleaf (Aug 7, 2018)

tagged for later


----------



## KDekle (Sep 15, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## thodosi (Jan 7, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------

